# Horrible periods



## Wingless Cherub (Jul 22, 2007)

My IBS always acts up horribly during my period- making it almost unbearable. I was just wondering what everyone else does?BTW- here's some things that don't work for me:Hot pad- the heat makes it worsecold pad- cramps get worsepain/PMS relivers- helps with the PMS, but not the IBSLaying down- hurts worseI am just so frusterated- every month I feel tired and weak, nausiated, crampy, unfocused, irritable, etc. And I don't have low iron or blood sugar- I was already checked for that.Any help would be AMAZING!!!Thank you,Cherub


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Cherub,So sorry you're in so much pain. You're just like me -- as strange as it sounds, i tried hot pad and it does make the pain worse. What I do is --* When I feel the PMS coming, I go do some light and relaxing workout, like taking a walk around the community, playing ping-pong, etc.* Take a hot shower when I feel that the pain is coming on, which seems to relax me over all.* When the pain hits I try and focus on doing something that interests me -- painting/drawing, listening to calming music, playing strategy-based video games, talk to my best friend on the phone, etc. to take my mind off it as much as possible.* When the edge is off, I take a sleeping pill and go to sleep, which seems to relax me further if I can actually fall asleep.* My antidepressant also seems to help (you need to talk to your dr about it to get a prescription, though).Although I still feel irritable and weak and crampy, all the discomforts are to a much lesser extent and my week becomes more manageable. Hope these'll be of some use. Feel better soon,Cherrie


----------



## Wingless Cherub (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you for all your suggestions hun!There's a few I haven't tried yet so I will be sure to do that. Although, I don't know about the antidepressants because I haven't got insurance and stuff.Cherub


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

aww, I totally feel you. I was without insurance for quite a while, too. In this case, I'd suggest relaxing methods (like listening to relaxation tapes or light music or whatever that makes you feel relaxed) -- as what the antidep does is to get me feel more relaxed and more of my usual self, which can be achieved with other methods (although they may take more time than meds). Another thing you could try is to experiment and find your "happy food" -- they certainly should be foods that don't make your ibs worse. I discovered that eating tomatos, kiwi, and tofu before my period makes me feel bettter. A friend of mine find banana helps. So you might want to give that a try if you haven't already.Cherrie


----------



## Wingless Cherub (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome- I never even thought of 'happy foods', and I already love kiwi- just don't buy it often.That i will for sure try!!!







Thank you!


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

CherrieWhat kind of anti-depressants do you use? And do you take them every day? Thanks.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Lillett ~What kind of antidep to use usually depends on whether one has D or C -- typically the SSRI kind is for people who have C cos a side effect of ssri is D; and the SNRI kind is for people who have D for its constipating side effect. So, you might want to ask your dr about it.Interestingly, I'm a very odd case cos I have moderate IBS-D but Lexapro (an ssri) seems to work well for me -- I've discussed my concerns about the possibility of it making my D worse with my dr, but he still wanted me to give it a try -- and to my great surprise that it seems to work pretty well. I take 5mg (half a tablet -- I'm real petite and 10mg was too strong for me) daily, with a combination of an antispasmodic (which is constipating) when necessary. But then again, I think my case is just really odd...Hope that helps...Cherrie


----------

